# Diet change - awful gas



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi, I've been on this FODMAP diet for about half a week now, I've noticed a couple slight improvements - less mucus, passing more consistent amounts etc - but one of the bad changes is my farts smells like something died up my arse! Really eggy! I'd be proud if I wasn't so concerned! Thankfully I'm not trumping off all the time, but when I do...holy cow.Anyone got any words of wisdom?


----------

